# What is the best Lighting & Studio Equipment



## pacolo (May 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I was wondering what is the best Photography Lighting & Studio Equipment in the market because I have no idea about what are the best brands in the market. Please give me tips, thank you. Waiting for your reply !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## D.MoralesPhoto (May 26, 2010)

I can't really answer your question, but let me say:

I think you'll need to be more specific on what you're actually going to use your setup for.

You'd need to provide a budget.

You'd need to use the search function on the forums and see what's been said in the past.



Oh, and those aren't necessarily in order...in fact, the last one first...then come back and ask? Like I say, I can't answer your question, because I don't know myself, but I'm pretty sure doing the things I listed above will net you some better responses than just a very, VERY large open ended question!

Good luck.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 27, 2010)

Best? IMO, Profoto.


----------



## KmH (May 27, 2010)

As mentioned you need to be *a lot* more specific, "Lighting and Studio Equipment" encompasses *a lot* of stuff:

Lighting (main, hair, kicker, rim, background)
light stands
booms
light modifiers/controllers (umbrellas, softboxes, scrims, diffusers, barndoors, snoots, flags, beauty dishes, reflectors etc.)
backdrops (seamless, muslin, canvas, vinyl, cyclorama)
sets (purchased or self made)
shooting aids (stools, posing tables, apple boxes, etc)
camera supports (tripods, stands, monopods)
and all the grip that goes with it (super clamps, Justin clamps, Lowell clamps, magic arms, gaffers tape, cinefoil, gels, gobos, the list is almost endless)
Profoto
Hensel
Manfrotto
Bogen
Matthews
Chimera
Giottos
Westcott
Rosco
Savage
Broncolor
Elinchrom
Lowell
Marathon
Lastolight
Photek
Pro Cyc
Arri
Photogenic
Plume 
Avenger
Kirk
RRS
Bowens
Kenny's

There's a list you can start with. That's just off the top of my head though so I'm sure I left some out.

Just google all that, and you'll discover what is the best stuff for each need. :thumbup: Let us know how you make out.


----------

